# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  New Pacman Frog-need heating help

## lovenokia

I have a pacman frog and currently for my set up i have coconut substrate and a water bowl.  I have to lights that were recommended to me at the pet store, but after doing some research i do not think that they are the rights ones.  The lady told me at night i needed an infared light, and on colder days i needed a basking light.  Both the basking and infrared light are both at 75 watts, and my tank is 10 gallons.  The temperature is around 80 generally but i don't know weather the light is good or not. Thanks

----------


## Wizzlewuzzle

You're right, you were not given the correct information.  It's good to have both an infrared and a basking light, BUT you don't want either of those to be over 50 watts.  I have a 40 watt basking light and a 40 watt infrared light.  During the day, I put the basking bulb in, and at night, I switch it to the infrared.  A temp of 80 is okay.  Are you also measuring the humidity I your tank? You want that to be around 80%.  Also, is this a baby frog you have in the 10 gallon?  If so, you may want to switch over to a critter keeper until he or she gets much larger.  Huge tanks will stress out a Pacman.  How about some pic of your setup and your frog friend?  :Smile:

----------



----------


## lovenokia

sure, it is a baby pacman frog around the size of a quarter, i just got him yesterday

----------


## lovenokia

here is my setup up, i still need to get plant though

----------


## Wizzlewuzzle

Awww cute little frog!  I know this is not fun to hear, but you will really want to go to a smaller tank for the time being. At the very least...I don't suppose you have a tank divider?  I know it seems weird, but pacman frogs really don't do well in spaces that are huge compared to them.

----------



----------


## Wizzlewuzzle

Also if you can cover 3 sides of the tank with a background of some sort, that'll help your little guy or gal feel a little more secure.

----------



----------


## lovenokia

> Awww cute little frog!  I know this is not fun to hear, but you will really want to go to a smaller tank for the time being. At the very least...I don't suppose you have a tank divider?  I know it seems weird, but pacman frogs really don't do well in spaces that are huge compared to them.


Thanks, I think I have a smaller cage somewhere, I will have to go get a smaller cage then, so with the lighting I should return Tue lights that I have and get lower wattage?

----------


## lovenokia

I read about that somewhere, I wonder why the pet smart lad never told me this.  Thanks

----------


## lovenokia

So I need smaller cage, lower wattage lights, background papers and the frog should then do fine?

----------


## Wicked frogs

Its because these people are getting paid $8.50 an hour, i have herd multiple people say on here that the guy's from Petco or where eva are giving the wrong info to customers that are new to having pets esp pac-mans i just don't get it though Petco has free care sheets but nice frog they sure are pretty cool.  :Smile:

----------


## lovenokia

> Its because these people are getting paid $8.50 an hour, i have herd multiple people say on here that the guy's from Petco or where eva are giving the wrong info to customers that are new to having pets esp pac-mans i just don't get it though Petco has free care sheets but nice frog they sure are pretty cool.


well the care sheet from petsmart was very questionable.  It kinda said that i need it but was not very descriptive, the care sheet was too vague in my opinion.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Tim has you on the right track. Return the bulbs you have for 50 watt bulbs. You will also need a lamp that has a dimmer switch so your bulbs aren't on full blast and drying out the tank.

You'll want a medium to large critter keeper with a UTH made for Hermit Crabs placed on the back and yes cover the sides of the setup so the frog feels secure. You can also cover the top of the keeper with Saran Wrap to help hold heat and humidity in, but don't cover the vents on the ends to allow circulation.

----------



----------


## lovenokia

here is a pic of the lighting equipment that i bought yesterday, so pretty much return this and go for the 50 watt and below right?

----------


## Wizzlewuzzle

Yeah, when I got my frog, the pet shop people told me he didn't need any lights/heat, didn't need a certain humidity, didn't need any vitamins/calcium, and that his tank should be extremely wet and swampy.  And all of that was wrong.  Luckily there are places like this forum where we can find people who actually do know what they're talking about!  :Smile:

----------


## lovenokia

here is a picture of a cricket cage that i have had for some time now and just found it.  I want to know it this will work of not, thanks.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> here is a picture of a cricket cage that i have had for some time now and just found it.  I want to know it this will work of not, thanks.


That one is too small. You'll never find a good water dish that will fit correctly. Medium Critter tote is best not a keeper made for feeders.

----------



----------


## lovenokia

since people are responding to this thread, how often do i need to dust the food for my pacman frog?  2-3 times a week and what vitamins are needed to be given too him?

----------


## lovenokia

so a bit bigger than this and i will be fine, thanks.

----------


## Ra

Personally i would with the 5.5 inch reflector lamp and a 50 watt red bulb connected to a dimmer or rheostat. If I were shopping at a pet store. I usually get my stuff at Home Depot, I keep my house at about 74 Fm so I use a 25 watt red bulb and buy the 5.5 inch clamp lamps they have for about five bucks. 25 watt bulbs seem to work perfectly in a 10 gallon, but I also paint three sides back and put cardboard on three sides which helps the tank hold heat.

----------



----------


## lovenokia

so the light that i am currently using is okay, just i need to get a dimmer and get lower wattage bulbs, is that correct?

----------


## IvoryReptiles

Plenty of great info coming your way so far. Lower wattage bulbs. You can use a UTH mounted on the side of the enclosure for heating purposes too. As for dusting food items, use a calcium powder with D3 and Reptivite or another vitamin suppliment. Use each one on a different day and use them twice a week....for instance :

Monday : Calcium
Tuesday: plain food
Wednesday: Vitamin suppliment
Thursday : plain food
Friday : Calcium
Saturday : plain food
Sunday : plain food

or however it suits you, just not both at the same time. Too much can be just as bad as not enough.

----------



----------


## lovenokia

> Tim has you on the right track. Return the bulbs you have for 50 watt bulbs. You will also need a lamp that has a dimmer switch so your bulbs aren't on full blast and drying out the tank.
> 
> You'll want a medium to large critter keeper with a UTH made for Hermit Crabs placed on the back and yes cover the sides of the setup so the frog feels secure. You can also cover the top of the keeper with Saran Wrap to help hold heat and humidity in, but don't cover the vents on the ends to allow circulation.


 What is a UTH? and what exactly is a saran wrap? i am new to pacmans thanks.

----------


## lovenokia

> Plenty of great info coming your way so far. Lower wattage bulbs. You can use a UTH mounted on the side of the enclosure for heating purposes too. As for dusting food items, use a calcium powder with D3 and Reptivite or another vitamin suppliment. Use each one on a different day and use them twice a week....for instance :
> 
> Monday : Calcium
> Tuesday: plain food
> Wednesday: Vitamin suppliment
> Thursday : plain food
> Friday : Calcium
> Saturday : plain food
> Sunday : plain food
> ...


thanks you very much! i have a reptivite at home but this one went bad, i currently feed my pacman mealworms, but should get some smaller crickets today or tomorrow.  Is it okay if i only dust the crickets and have the other food none dusted or is that bad. Thanks.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> What is a UTH? and what exactly is a saran wrap? i am new to pacmans thanks.


UTH is a Under Tank Heater. Saran Wrap is plastic wrap.

----------



----------


## lovenokia

> UTH is a Under Tank Heater. Saran Wrap is plastic wrap.


i have heard that it may cause the bedding to get too hot, with using the UTH i will still need the bulbs with dimmer correct.  I do not want to overcook my frog.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> i have heard that it may cause the bedding to get too hot, with using the UTH i will still need the bulbs with dimmer correct.  I do not want to overcook my frog.


Not when placed on the side of the enclosure. A UTH only causes problems when placed on the bottom. Place a UTH on the side opposite the side with the water dish. Place it just above the substrate level.

----------


## lovenokia

What do you mean above the substrate, you put the heater on top of your substrate, can you post a picture of what you mean? Thanks I am not getting it.

----------


## Wizzlewuzzle

> What do you mean above the substrate, you put the heater on top of your substrate, can you post a picture of what you mean? Thanks I am not getting it.


I don't have a pic of this handy, but I'll try to explain it.  Like if you look at the outside of your tank, right at the bottom you'll see a couple inches of substrate.  You want the heat mat to be adhered to the side of the tank, but above where you can see the substrate.  You don't want to line it up with the bottom of the tank where it'll directly heat the substrate itself, if that makes sense.

----------


## lovenokia

> I don't have a pic of this handy, but I'll try to explain it.  Like if you look at the outside of your tank, right at the bottom you'll see a couple inches of substrate.  You want the heat mat to be adhered to the side of the tank, but above where you can see the substrate.  You don't want to line it up with the bottom of the tank where it'll directly heat the substrate itself, if that makes sense.


once I will get all the things you recommended, I will make a picture of  the new setup, and see if it is done right.

----------


## lovenokia

off to the pet store now and getting all the recommended items, when i come back will show the new set up and hopefully it will be right this time!

----------


## lovenokia

got all the new equipment, tell me if there are any mistakes now. pic below

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> got all the new equipment, tell me if there are any mistakes now. pic below


That will work. Repta-Aid(Repta-Boost) is only for medicinal purposes though.

----------



----------


## lovenokia

> That will work. Repta-Aid(Repta-Boost) is only for medicinal purposes though.


i had a feeling, so i should return the repta aid.  I saw some kind of spray vitamin, i asked a petco employee about which vitamin was better(stupid me) and they told me repta-aid, well it looks like they were wrong again.  Are there any recommended brands for the vitamin?

----------


## lovenokia

here is the new setup, pic below

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

There should be no dry substrate at all. If you're buying the bagged pre expanded bag Eco Earth it is better to moisten it in a bowl or another container then ring it out to the appropriate moistness. Also sink the water dish into the substrate to make it easier for the frog to access and make sure the water is no deeper than up to the frogs chin.

Buy Herptivite. It is one of the best multivitamins.

----------



----------


## lovenokia

Now that i have a 50 watt basking and Infrared light, how much of the day should i be using them? What are the exact hours.  Right now without any heating the cage is at 78 degres and 87% humidity.

----------


## lovenokia

> There should be no dry substrate at all. If you're buying the bagged pre expanded bag Eco Earth it is better to moisten it in a bowl or another container then ring it out to the appropriate moistness. Also sink the water dish into the substrate to make it easier for the frog to access and make sure the water is no deeper than up to the frogs chin.
> 
> Buy Herptivite. It is one of the best multivitamins.


the problem was that my i just changed the sprayer, and the one that i changed doesnt work do i had to pour water(treated water).

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> the problem was that my i just changed the sprayer, and the one that i changed doesnt work do i had to pour water(treated water).


Hours should be 12 hours of day and 12 night so signs 7:00am to 7:00pm or 8:00am to 8:00pm.

----------


## lovenokia

> Hours should be 12 hours of day and 12 night so signs 7:00am to 7:00pm or 8:00am to 8:00pm.


So 12 hours with basking light, then 12 hours of the infrared. I just keep dimming on and i will be fine right?

----------


## JIvoryII

You have the herptivite you also need reptical calcium

----------


## lovenokia

> You have the herptivite you also need reptical calcium


reptivite calcium with d3 is not good? 

but I need to get the herpivite, though I thought that the vitamin I bought earlier was good, but I was wrong.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> You have the herptivite you also need reptical calcium


I think that's Reptivite that he has. My Herptivite looks nothing like that container.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> reptivite calcium with d3 is not good? 
> 
> but I need to get the herpivite, though I thought that the vitamin I bought earlier was good, but I was wrong.


Repta-Boost isn't for regular vitamin dusting. Its for malnourished and dehydrated sick Amphibians and Reptiles. Reptivite. calcium plus D3 is ok as long as it isn't a multivitamin that contains calcium and D3 because you'll overdose the animal.

----------


## lovenokia

> Repta-Boost isn't for regular vitamin dusting. Its for malnourished and dehydrated sick Amphibians and Reptiles. Reptivite. calcium plus D3 is ok as long as it isn't a multivitamin that contains calcium and D3 because you'll overdose the animal.


 Petco or Petsmart has it right? I had two vitamins in my mouth and they told me repta boost was better for one a week multivitamin, so much misinformation from the let store.

----------


## lovenokia

Update to terrarium #2 
infrared on the left and water bowl on the right, though i never see the frog in the water bowl for some reason.

----------


## Wicked frogs

Ill tell ya right now go to Wal-Mart........ i bought a 60 w soft/energy saving light for 98c yea ninety eight cents, light bulb is working like a champ and most likely the cheapest considering the size of tank FOR RIGHT NOW... it def keeps the humidity up same with the temp just with a little bubble wrap on the top that works awesome i have a full grown in a ten gallon he chills near my bed every night and he awesome and doing great night light different.

----------


## Wicked frogs

That's is a smaller cage than i got, i have a 10 gallon kinda read this thread off my e-mail in my opinion this looks like a great home  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Update to terrarium #2 
> infrared on the left and water bowl on the right, though i never see the frog in the water bowl for some reason.


These are terrestrial frogs and each has its own personality and preferences. Some will use their water a lot and other very seldom use it, but it is important that they have the water source just incase.

----------


## Ra

just make sure the light bulb doesnt melt anything.

----------


## lovenokia

I keep it pretty dim

----------


## lovenokia

How exactly are you suppose cool down conditions?  I was gone for a few hours and the temp hit 85 so I turned off the light completely.  are you always suppose to keep the light on though or just keep the temperature from 75-82 degrees?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> How exactly are you suppose cool down conditions?  I was gone for a few hours and the temp hit 85 so I turned off the light completely.  are you always suppose to keep the light on though or just keep the temperature from 75-82 degrees?


Keep the light low and watch the temp. What ever brightness the bulb is at that maintains the temp without it going over 82° is where you want it.

----------

